# Aeorpress plunge



## Owen (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm new to the forum as you can see, but wanted to know what I'm doing wrong with my Aeropress.

I do a standard inverted method, but when I come to plunge, it seems to be the same with any method, I don't have a great amount of control with how long the plunge goes on for as the coffee falls through. While the coffee tastes great still, I feel as though I might be missing out? Thanks


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Are you putting a filter in?


----------



## Owen (Apr 30, 2014)

Yeah, I'm only using the stock paper filters (rinsed of course) but I always use one.

It's not a huge amount that comes through, but from reading brew methods, it seems as though none/next to none should come through.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

And it might be a daft question from me but are you ensuring that the filter is thoroughly screwed on - sometimes it can be fiddly. A few times I have thought it has engaged in my enthusiasm to drink but it hasn't... and coffee everywhere.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Can you post a video of the problem? It may help us diagnose the problem


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

That's a good suggestion. Go for it, Owen.


----------



## Owen (Apr 30, 2014)

Ok thanks guys. I will video my morning brew tomorrow


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

If you are brewing right way up (box instructions) then some liquid will drip through the filter until the partial vacuum caused by the plunger being inserted stops the flow, best to wet the rim of the plunger to get a good seal.

A little liquid seeping through the bed may not be an issue depending on the brew method/steep time. If you are disturbing the bed by pouring water onto the grinds, on top of the filter paper, then this will excacerbate the effect.

It's quite normal to have a little gap between the filter and brewer wher drips can get through. More filter papers may help, assuming they don't make it impossible to plunge.


----------



## Going banana's (Apr 8, 2014)

if you want to slow down the press and minimise drip through, reuse the filter paper, the old papers are actually quite useful in stopping it.

they can be used over 20 times until the paper goes thin, but it starts to taste less clean.


----------



## Owen (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies guys







just uploading the video now.

On watching it, perhaps I'm overreacting and not actually giving the Aeropress a change NOT to leak...but let's see









I didn't know you could re-use the papers, I might try that thanks


----------



## Owen (Apr 30, 2014)

Ok, sorry for the quality, and as I said looking at it I might be completely wrong. But opinions would be welcome


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

How coarse in your grind - can only think it's not fine enough.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Does seem to be dripping a lot - once you've got the plunger in it shouldn't drip much at all because of the vacuum.


----------



## Owen (Apr 30, 2014)

I'll check the grind when I get home, and send a picture. It's difficult to keep it consistent though as it's a Hario Slim grinder, so you have to click it to adjust the grind.

The plunger is in from the start as it's an inverted method, could that be anything to do with it? Perhaps the vacuum isn't being created properly?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I use a Hario Slim with a grind like coarse sand, and that has been consistently okay, and start with the plunger in... so it shouldn't be that but it could still be the nature of your grind, as the systemic kid wonders.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

You're brewing with a small amount of water, as you tip the brewer the water & grinds are all mixed up, so there's no bed of grinds providing resistance to stop the liquid from just running through the filter. It does sound like you are on the coarse side. Maybe also try pushing the plunger deeper into the brewer when using small amounts of water (less air gap), so there's more chance of a hydraulic lock happening.


----------



## Iaiain (Apr 17, 2014)

You can also use the inverted method, no chance of any leaks then.

Push the plunger in part way then add coffee and water, attach filter and holder. They are then rested on the plunger, only turn over when it is time to start "plunging".


----------



## Owen (Apr 30, 2014)

Ah thanks guys







Ok so I will use more water/leave less air, and try a finer grind in it when I do my next brew.

Thanks very much for your help, I'll let you know how it goes too.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What ratio of coffee to water are you using k


----------



## Owen (Apr 30, 2014)

I use 17g of beans, and then the water I haven't actually measured, following a couple of methods I found I fill it to number 2 on the press (the plunger is at the bottom of the 4 when inverted).

Should I be actually measuring the water before I put it in?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Owen said:


> Should I be actually measuring the water before I put it in?


It's a good idea for consistency, best to put the Aeropress on scales, add coffee, tare scales then add water.

If you're steeping inverted the fineness of the grind will drive extraction (flavour development) the coffee to water ratio will drive the concentration (you might call this "strength").


----------



## Owen (Apr 30, 2014)

Ok cool, is there a standard ratio I should go by or is it trial and error for each different bean?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Not really, it depends what you are after, whether you want a concentrated drink like from a moka pot/espresso (might be 4 or 5:1), or a longer drink like a cup/mug of black coffee (15 to 18:1).

If I want a mug's worth I brew a whole mug's worth in one go rather than brew a concentrate & dilute down (the more stages, the more opportunities to introduce complications).

Some coffees may be prefereable at lower ends of extraction, grind coarser if so.


----------



## Owen (Apr 30, 2014)

So I tried it again, and I think the grind is ok, maybe even too fine...

However it seemed to work ok with a measured amount of water (I tried 120/125/130g) and when flipping it, I didn't get the initial gush, and a lower amount of drip, also letting the plunger come up a bit before pushing down seemed to stop it.

Thanks for all your help guys


----------

